# they won't eat and just keep getting skinnier...



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Of all my froglets, occasionally I see one fall behind the rest and begin getting thinner. Ive got those two separated into their own containers. ive started feeding them with melanos since i figured they may have been having a hard time getting down the hydei. well theyre not eating many of the melano and keep getting thinner. ive tried giving them the maggots and since they didnt eat those they eventually turned into flies!

what to do?

thanks!
chris


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

It happens esp if they are all housed together..some just cant compete and often by the time it is recognized and they are removed they can be quit weak.

thoughts:
either a weak individual to begin with, destined to wither,
or parasites, 
or competition got the best of it.

options:
remove from the pack (you did that)
get some calcium gluconate and drop a drop or 2 on its back 3x day.
seed with springtails and feed a couple dusted ff per day so that they dont overwhelm the frog.
pedialyte/calcium gluconate baths.
force feeding....
fingers crossed and a wish cant hurt...

best of luck!

S


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive heard that the "golden" strains of ffs will often trigger a feeding response in stubborn frogs.


----------

